# Help with fps in warzone caldera



## littledonny

Your i5 10600K is unlocked, which means you can overclock it. What CPU cooler do you have?


----------



## zayd

Do you realise that most streamers are playing on 1080p monitors with very low display and quality settings in game. Frame chasing is only worth it if you are a truly competitive player, otherwise just try and find a good balance.


----------



## F34RALII

littledonny said:


> Your i5 10600K is unlocked, which means you can overclock it. What CPU cooler do you have?





littledonny said:


> Your i5 10600K is unlocked, which means you can overclock it. What CPU cooler do you have?





littledonny said:


> Your i5 10600K is unlocked, which means you can overclock it. What CPU cooler do you have?


I am not sure which cooler I have it’s a fan do u know how to check and I tried overclocking it to 4.6 and it’s stable and if I try to go higher the temps go 80+


----------



## F34RALII

zayd said:


> Do you realise that most streamers are playing on 1080p monitors with very low display and quality settings in game. Frame chasing is only worth it if you are a truly competitive player, otherwise just try and find a good balance.


Yes ik I am using 1080p too and trying to go competitive but I don’t have a lot of money to buy the best stuff so I wanna see if I can get that kind of fps with my rig


----------



## zayd

Go on to YouTube and look up a guy called Panjno. He's just a released a detailed optimisation guide for getting the best FPS for your system in Caldera.


----------



## littledonny

F34RALII said:


> I am not sure which cooler I have it’s a fan do u know how to check and I tried overclocking it to 4.6 and it’s stable and if I try to go higher the temps go 80+


Take off the side panel of the case and snap a pic of the motherboard, then post it here. If you have a decent cooler you may be able to turn up the fans and buy yourself more thermal headroom. Once we see your setup we can help you optimize it for the best CPU performance.

4.6 Ghz is a good start. Is that on all cores?


----------



## o1dschoo1

F34RALII said:


> Hi I recently got a Rtx 3070ti and a i5 10600k and tried playing warzone new map and was only getting 120-150fps and I see streamers be getting 160-200+fps and I ask them how they do it and they said someone over locked their cpu and gpu and ram and I’m looking to try to learn to do that for myself I’ve set a goal to at least be getting 160- 200fps on my 3070ti idk if that’s possible that’s why I’m asking for any help or guidance.I saw a streamer getting 170-200fps with a 3080 so I think that I can reach my goal please help anyone who is willing to give me tips or help me understand better please and thank you


What refresh rate is your monitor?


----------



## F34RALII

littledonny said:


> Take off the side panel of the case and snap a pic of the motherboard, then post it here. If you have a decent cooler you may be able to turn up the fans and buy yourself more thermal headroom. Once we see your setup we can help you optimize it for the best CPU performance.
> 
> 4.6 Ghz is a good start. Is that on all cores?


Ok I will thank you


----------



## F34RALII

F34RALII said:


> Ok I will thank you





littledonny said:


> Take off the side panel of the case and snap a pic of the motherboard, then post it here. If you have a decent cooler you may be able to turn up the fans and buy yourself more thermal headroom. Once we see your setup we can help you optimize it for the best CPU performance.
> 
> 4.6 Ghz is a good start. Is that on all cores?


Yh all cores


----------



## F34RALII

o1dschoo1 said:


> What refresh rate is your monitor?


1080p 280hz


----------



## F34RALII

There’s a pic


----------



## littledonny

F34RALII said:


> View attachment 2537457
> 
> View attachment 2537458
> 
> View attachment 2537456
> 
> 
> There’s a pic


Do you know if your motherboard software allows for fan control? I can't tell what motherboard you have.

Basically, you'll want to have control of the fan speeds so you can increase air flow to dissipate more heat (and thus allow for a higher overclock.)


----------



## F34RALII

littledonny said:


> Do you know if your motherboard software allows for fan control? I can't tell what motherboard you have.
> 
> Basically, you'll want to have control of the fan speeds so you can increase air flow to dissipate more heat (and thus allow for a higher overclock.)


Yea I does put it on max speed


----------



## o1dschoo1

F34RALII said:


> Yea I does put it on max speed


You are about at the max for your cooler honestly.


----------



## littledonny

F34RALII said:


> Yea I does put it on max speed


Okay, so when you set it to 4.7, what makes it go over 80C? Normal gaming or stress testing? Does it crash at 4.7?


----------



## F34RALII

o1dschoo1 said:


> You are about at the max for your cooler honestly.


Or


----------



## F34RALII

littledonny said:


> Okay, so when you set it to 4.7, what makes it go over 80C? Normal gaming or stress testing? Does it crash at 4.7?


I didn’t test it for long but I tested it on warzone and yes it’s crossing 80


----------



## o1dschoo1

F34RALII said:


> I didn’t test it for long but I tested it on warzone and yes it’s crossing 80


Yea your maxed out


----------



## F34RALII

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yea your maxed out


Dam so I can’t do nothing else that it?


----------



## o1dschoo1

F34RALII said:


> Dam so I can’t do nothing else that it?


Yes honestly 80c gaming is way out my comfort zone. Full load on the processor is gonna thermal throttle.. you need a better cooler


----------



## F34RALII

o1dschoo1 said:


> Yes honestly 80c gaming is way out my comfort zone. Full load on the processor is gonna thermal throttle.. you need a better cooler


Ok do u have a budget good cooler in mind


----------



## o1dschoo1

F34RALII said:


> Ok do u have a budget good cooler in mind


whats your budget


----------



## F34RALII

o1dschoo1 said:


> whats your budget


200


----------



## o1dschoo1

F34RALII said:


> 200











NZXT Kraken X73 360mm - AIO RGB CPU Liquid Cooler - Newegg.com


Buy NZXT Kraken X73 360mm - RL-KRX73-01 - AIO RGB CPU Liquid Cooler - Rotating Infinity Mirror Design - Powered By CAM V4 - RGB Connector - 3 x Aer P120 120mm Radiator Fans LGA 1700 Compatible with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## F34RALII

o1dschoo1 said:


> NZXT Kraken X73 360mm - AIO RGB CPU Liquid Cooler - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> Buy NZXT Kraken X73 360mm - RL-KRX73-01 - AIO RGB CPU Liquid Cooler - Rotating Infinity Mirror Design - Powered By CAM V4 - RGB Connector - 3 x Aer P120 120mm Radiator Fans LGA 1700 Compatible with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com


Ok tysm and do I need other fans for that like for airflow cuz I don’t want it to overheat and how much fps do u get on warzone?


----------



## o1dschoo1

F34RALII said:


> Ok tysm and do I need other fans for that like for airflow cuz I don’t want it to overheat and how much fps do u get on warzone?


I don't play warzone often lol. But ik enough about overclocking and how pcs work to tell you if you overclock your card and CPU higher you will get more fps in that game.


----------



## F34RALII

o1dschoo1 said:


> I don't play warzone often lol. But ik enough about overclocking and how pcs work to tell you if you overclock your card and CPU higher you will get more fps in that game.


Or ok well thank you so much what kinda graphic card u have


----------



## o1dschoo1

F34RALII said:


> Or ok well thank you so much what kinda graphic card u have


gtx 1080


----------



## F34RALII

o1dschoo1 said:


> gtx 1080


Or ok


----------



## F34RALII

F34RALII said:


> Or ok





o1dschoo1 said:


> gtx 1080


Do I know how to lower ram timings on a asus motherboard I’m not seeing the same thing as the msi motherboards it’s labeled different


----------

